# MAC does makeup for The Little Mermaid musical



## FemmeNoir (Sep 17, 2007)

MAC is doing the makeup for The Little Mermaid Broadway musical, which opens in December.

Here is a picture of Ursula. I'm trying to identify the makeup! Any ideas?








I have seen the show in previews, and all the makeup is very unique!

(Mods, please move this if this isn't the right forum.)


----------



## Janice (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw this earlier and thought it was FANTASTIC!! I'll see what I can come up with!


----------



## SELFstyled (Sep 17, 2007)

Neat! I'm so excited for this musical even if it's getting lukewarm reviews.


----------



## Noel (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, that's really cool! Love her makeup as Ursula and her hair is quite amazing too, haha!


----------



## eco (Sep 18, 2007)

it looks like an open container of chartruese (or true chartruese) pigment on the lower left!

her lipstick looks like it may have some "Dark Soul" in the mix


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 18, 2007)

ooohhh... very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see a MUFE face&body foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 UGH! I love that stuff. 

I would really like to see this.. The Little Mermaid was my favorite disney movie, and it still is!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow! That's so exciting to see, Lil Mermaid is my all time favorite movie. (as you see on my avatar, I've had it since I joined this site) Wouldn't it be amazing if they did a collection for the musical? I would buy everything x10.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 18, 2007)

i wanna see the show too! the hair & makeup look great =D


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 18, 2007)

I never knew there was a Little Mermaid musical!!! I guess USA only? I saw Beauty & the Beast & The Lion King here in Toronto but i can't believe they finally did The Little Mermaid! 

I would love to see all the make-up used for this musical!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_Wow! That's so exciting to see, Lil Mermaid is my all time favorite movie. (as you see on my avatar, I've had it since I joined this site) Wouldn't it be amazing if they did a collection for the musical? I would buy everything x10._

 
Didn't Mac do a collection for Bombay Dreams? That was a musical that Mac did the makeup for as well. I would love, love a Little Mermaid Musical collection.

BTW, I chatted with one of the actors in the show and he said that the makeup design for some of the sea creatures were supposed to be part animal, part human- almost like a morph. I couldn't see the details of the makeup from where I sat, but I'm looking forward to production photos.


----------



## liv (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't wait until they release more pics of Ariel!  I would die if they did a Little Mermaid-themed collection.  Dare to dream.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2007)

I am going to be seeing this show in Novemeber- im very excited!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 19, 2007)

I love the hair!!  

I am always suprised by how Broadway is able to replicate things so well, especially cartoons.


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 20, 2007)

Aww Little Mermaid is my favorite! Could have to do with my name being "Ariele" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## dollypink (Sep 20, 2007)

omg ursula still scares me after all these years!


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 23, 2007)

That's amazing! I LOOOOOOVE The Little Mermaid, definitely my favorite Disney movie of all time. Where did you find the picture, were there any more?


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 23, 2007)

no way! i will definitelyy have to go see this haha mayb ask for tickets for christmas..i still get teary-eyed when i go see the little 15-minute show at mgm in disney world hahaha..i cant get over her hair i love it!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 

 
_Didn't Mac do a collection for Bombay Dreams? That was a musical that Mac did the makeup for as well. I would love, love a Little Mermaid Musical collection._

 
I don't think they had a collection for it but there was an exclusive l/s iirc.
Hopefully they have an exclusive something for this production. I'd do ANYTHING to get my hands on it.

http://disney.go.com/theatre/thelitt...aid/index.html


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 10, 2007)

Just saw this show last week. My goodness was I in awe of the makeup! The glitter, the colors, the technique. I only wish one of those muas could have worked on me!


----------



## User49 (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww I loved the Little Mermaid! Do you think it will come to London??


----------



## liv (Dec 10, 2007)

I posted on this thread months ago...but I really wish MAC would do a collection based on the Little Mermaid.  Hell, even if it was just a lipstick, I would spend whatever ridiculous s&h I needed to get it.  I don't think they've ever done an true "Under the Sea" collection (Lure was kind of, but that was more beach-y to me).  Specktra usually has info months before MAC releases anything though, so I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 

 
_Didn't Mac do a collection for Bombay Dreams? That was a musical that Mac did the makeup for as well...._

 
They did do a collection for Bombay Dreams, but it was all repromotes of permanent items, with the exception of one LG.  Details here.

Promo Image:


----------

